# Setting up online slideshow for client while protecting images



## Leftyplayer (Nov 22, 2013)

My usual method of doing a sales presentation is to go to the client's home and present them with a slideshow and then have a contact sheet to help them make their order.  I don't put anything online before-hand since it's the only way to protect the material.

However, I currently have two clients that ended up going out of town after the shoot (won't be back for some time) and I need to move forward with the sale.  My best option in this case is to show them the images online.  I'd like to set up the slideshow and a pdf contact sheet to help them view the images and make their order.  I'm not as worried about the pdf since I'll be making the images quite small, but how and where do I upload the video (.avi, .mpg or .mp4) and have some level of protection?  Btw, usually the video slideshow itself is included in the highest package - when I do my in person presentations, people usually want this so badly that it motivates them to buy the top package.  I know there are slideshow and movie programs (animoto, proshow, etc) but those are paid/subscription and I don't need this long-term (this online showing is an exception to my normal method).  And I already have the video slideshow made (I use after effects for that).  All I need is a way to show it that isn't easily swiped. I feel youtube or vimeo are not secure/ high quality enough?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2013)

Once it's online - kiss it goodbye - because there is no way to protect it.


----------



## juicegoose (Nov 22, 2013)

Start a zenfolio website. You can use it for exactly what u want. Upload vids and pics all day long and the protection is top notch.


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2013)

People can still make screen shots.


----------



## paigew (Nov 22, 2013)

I use shootproof. You can get free accounts depending on how many photos you have uploaded. There is a setting that will put a large watermark across your photos that can help with protecting. PM me if you want to check it out and I will give you the password to a gallery so you can look.


----------



## Leftyplayer (Nov 22, 2013)

> Once it's online - kiss it goodbye - because there is no way to protect it.



I hear you, mate.  Just trying to make the best of the current situation, which as I mentioned is not my usual method precisely because I know it's just not as secure.  But if I don't show it to them I'm just as (if not more) guaranteed that they will have no interest 6 months from now.  So just looking for best options.

Will checkout zenfolio (though my impression of it in the past is that it's a whole website set up - not sure that I want to do all that work for just these two clients - I already have a business site).  Paigew, sent you a PM!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 13, 2014)

Do you already have Lightroom?

I've made a few slide shows in Lightroom's web module.  You can choose a few different formats, including (I think) flash, which doesn't allow for any sort of saving of the images, but as mentioned, people can still get a screen shot, so small size and/or watermarks are your best bet for protection.

Personally, I'm not usually worried about my clients stealing images when shown on-line etc.  But if I was a lot busier and had many clients that I didn't know very well, then I might be more cautious.  

More likely, you may find that showing photos on-line will reduce your sales number compared to in person sales.  People can look at them on their own time, at their leisure, and you loose that sense of urgency.


----------

